# Employment



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Having seen the dotcon carpark post about everyone driving McLarens in Berkshire, it made me realise that I assume that everyone who drives a TT is a computer type person, probably a contractor, wears glasses, sits coding all day etc. This is reinforced by the evident technology fetish of most of you .

So, what jobs do TT drivers do?

I work for a "professional association", by the way (glorified trade union)


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2002)

Sales Manager for a Motorsport Company.
Yes I wear Spec's but know next to nothing about computers and Naff all about IT.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Err, computer nerd.

Employed full-time.

I wear contact lenses though , although not all the time ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2002)

Business Development for a Telecom company (not Worldcom phew). Sales and Marketing as an industry sector I guess.

My boss also drives a TT and I have just introduced him to EGP, he is creaming his knickers about it! Lucky sod had just put down his holding deposit on a 911 4S - only Â£1k to get on a 2 yr waiting list and you can get out any time with your money back - how tempting?


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

Director of a Marketing/Publishing/Design company


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2002)

Senior developer for an old world Software House.. and yes I am short sighted and love gadgets.

Go on baby, shove me in your pigeon hole!!!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Business consultant for a US software company. No glasses or contacts and know very little about computers.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2002)

Project Manager for an IT company.

No glasses though


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

pinkaardvark - pigeonhole anyone, me? :-X

It could be worse, I always think that BMW M3 convertible drivers own pubs and Jaguar X-type owners own golf equipment shops.

XK8 owners have small engineering firms in the West Midlands, classic car owners are usually teachers, Merc CLKs are for retired people, ladies who lunch, but never someone in work.

Ahem. Sorry. I'll get me coat.


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

A conversation I had with an American relative once, went along these lines.

Him: "Nice car, can it take a back end shunt at 5mph?"
Me: <nervously> "erm, haha, its a TT"
Him: "Yeah, I know, all the IT jerkies have them back home as well"



a) I do not want to be known as an 'IT Jerkie' whatever one of those is!
b) It appears that the IT link (however true/untrue it is) is not just a UK thing.


----------



## pette (May 7, 2002)

Seriously down to earth, hands-on engineering manager for a large electronics manufacturing facility...


----------



## Dogmatic6 (May 7, 2002)

Yep I'm An IT Associate 'computer geek' not contract though & I don't have glasses....well only for driving 8)


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2002)

Seriously down to earth, hands-on engineering manager for a large inspection/insurance company


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Run a dot bomb 

Still a few of us left, and yes it' software based for financial services etc.


----------



## ouTTrageous (May 16, 2002)

Seriously dull IT insultant, no glasses for driving, although 1's at the start of all MPH figures on the Speedo do blur, maybe I now need Bifocals for driving, Honest Officer ;D.

Hey Baggie Boy, looking at the pic are you a Cheshire Lad or just visiting, might have passed you a couple of times on the A530 between Nantwich and Middlewich?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I think I might change my business card to be an "insultant" as well. Cool 8)


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2002)

Futures Trader - nothing to do with IT!

Mark


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Publishing manager with the British Standards Institution, a Royal Charter monopoly. More BBC than the BBC. And I wear gogs.

IT connection limited to messing up every file I touch.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2002)

Finance Analyst for another evil Global Multinational..

.... and I wear glasses


----------



## ttspain (May 6, 2002)

Own a beer importation/ distribution company, 2 sports pubs, and a classic car restoration venture. I am 29, no glasses and wear Nikes to work. Design and run my 2 web sites. Although I work and live on the Costa del Sol I have no criminal connections! Self made with no help from a rich Daddy unlike some....


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Pseudo Accountant - Know nothing about finance, auditing or professional conduct.......thinking of joining Anderson...


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Lol, like it.


----------



## scoop (May 8, 2002)

IT "Insultant" also..... Not a Contractor ..... no glasses..

Cheers

Scoop


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2002)

IT Director. Damn it must be true


----------



## groganp (May 20, 2002)

IT Developer for Equity Derivatives desk at a (British) Investment Bank.

No glasses, but do play golf (even took golf clubs to the test drive to see if they fitted in the boot; they didn't!)

Hmmm, there's a pattern here. Suppose it's not that surprising. We must all have at least a passing interest in technology and TT's to be on thsi site in the first place. IT is quite well paid, and TT's are hardly cheap, so it's not entirely a co-incidence.


----------



## scoop (May 8, 2002)

This is sad...but...one of the reasons I went for a coupe over a roadster is Golf Clubs...

Cheers

Scoop


----------



## groganp (May 20, 2002)

Golf clubs were an issue, no doubt. I did consider a coupe (for about a minute ;D). As it was a second car, I could do away with "extra practicality" of the coupe. The clubs fit in the boot of the TTR if I take them out of the bag. A small price to pay (unlike the extra Â£1k list).


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

Mild mannered Manufacturing/Process/Quality Engineering Team Leader for a large electronics manufacturing company (depends on which functional manager gets hold of me first ), during the day

SEX GOD AT NIGHT ;D

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com

PS 20/20 vision, former stand-up comedian,man-of-action and definately prefer my night job ;D.


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

Oh and forgot to ask - is there a helpful web site designer/expert out there who canhelp with a non-work related & non-profit making problem  

If so can they please give me a shout ;D

cheers in advance

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Own a Knitwear fabric, ladies and young ladies fashion. Live in a little city near Alicante and Benidorm and only take 2 minutes from home to work. 
And when I go to work by car there are only one TT on car park ;D

Ohhps! There are only one TT on my city, its silver and its my baby. 

Cheers.


----------



## Nik_TTC225 (May 14, 2002)

lowly Windows Network/Desktop/Server Admin

i guess thats why I have a LHD and you rich bastards have got the proper 30k motors 

maybe one day :-[


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2002)

solicitor ;D ;D ;D ;D

kim


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2002)

Marketing Manager for a Hydraulics Manufacturing company but a Graphic designer in real life. Next love after 'er indoors and TT are Apple Macs. One of the reasons I suppose for choosing the TT is I think that both the TT and Macs are gorgous in their design and functionality, a bit like Windoze and a Ford Focus. ;D

I'll get me coat then shall I?

Graham


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

Director of a military aircraft test and evaluation company. Reading specs, but I am 58.


----------



## russell2002 (May 27, 2002)

.com owner,

www.firstphoneshop.com
www.purpleadult.com

plus I have other people to do the codeing, so I can drive my TT all day long, hence the sunburn,


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Underwater Labourer IT can switch on PC with ease gets a bit complicated after that.


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

Great post Vernan!

Everyone in Berkshire drives a Maclaren? They make baby buggies don't they?

I'm a Major Account Manager for a large IT manufacturer, know very little about computers......


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2002)

IT type geek :/


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

We had this thread a while ago but it is always interesting to see what people do...

I am also going to claim not to be in IT. I am a product manager for a broadband wireless equipment developer. That's telecoms not IT as far as I am concerned!!!

I do, however, wear glasses, but only for driving

Paul


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Full time forum poster (unpaid)
Part time Voice Systems Consultant (paid)

The former is obvious. The latter means I am mainly involved in Callcentre telephony - support and implementation (too much of the former, not enough of the latter) of those wonderful systems that allow you all to talk to faceless, nameless drones in Callcentres. Currently with a big insurance provider.

But if the bottom drops out of that, I can always turn my hand to NT Support / Server Admin.

And if *that* fails, I operate a sideline in digital camera memory cards, which started off as a group buy for my family and now sees me buying in rather larger quantities 

(and if the bottom drops out of that, I'll be left with a large stock of CF / SM cards and some debt) *LOL*

Considering my relative volumes between actual "work" and forum posting, I must win the title of highest paid forum member. OK, so my daily rate isn't that good, but you'd be lucky to catch me doing about 20 mins work per day. This is because I'm seen as some kind of insurance policy at times - there in case things go wrong (which they don't, cos I've got it all under control.......)


----------



## StunTTman (May 7, 2002)

Chartered AccountanTT - working as a Business Planning Mgr for a multinational food company in Cheltenham.

So another non-IT person. No glasses or contacts and not a devotee of golf. I occasionally get paid as an Athlete and Performance Poet too!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2002)

IT Contractor 

No glasses apart from 8)

Not written any code for ages :'(

Been QA-ing other peoples 

I thought most contractors drove 3-serie coupes - they seem to in Edinburgh. Four of the contractor dudes on my floor drive em. Only two of us driving TTs - well apart from some of the the permie managers who've got 180s coupes and roadsters.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Why nobody writes down what company they work for? Why??

Are you embarassed about the company you work for or you don't want to give a bad name to your company when we see who you work for?

A lot of you said you work for a big company!! Interesting information!!!

Anyway, I work for O2 and I am designing products and services for the corporate market! Just to go a bit further than all you shy folk I earn mid Â£40s and either this will go up soon or I will be without a job soon!!

Well...you know me very well. I am not afraid to talk to you guys and tell you things that some of you consider very personal...such as....oh well you know what I mean!! ;D


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2002)

Hmm recently made Ex - Head of IT for Ample Interactive Investor.

Guess most people would have seen the Dotcom launches of www.iii.co.uk and lastminute.com, well I led the IT team that created and managed the IT infrastructures when everyone was busy trying to make money - Seems a long way off now !

No glasses but yes I'm afraid a fair bit of IT background.

Good luck with Research Summary John.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

EdFX - i guess you know Brett from lastminute.com then? Â I was running round espousing the benefits of load balancers for web servers during the dot com boom....


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Just starting a new job as the Strategic Sales Manager for an American Project Management Software company and i also run my own IT Consultancy (web site still being set up www.paulclarkson.co.uk). Suppose you could say i'm in IT then. Not a Techie, more Management and Sales and Consulting.

I don't wear glasses and am in the business for the success and the money so i can pay for my toys and subsidise my playtime.

Vlastan:

The IT industry is quite a small world and i'm sure that the reason everyone does not want to divulge who they work for and what they earn is because they don't want any nasty surprises in the future. Remember anyone can read these threads. You know i aint shy, but some things are best kept quiet.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2002)

Brett ? nope doesn't ring a bell but to be honest I was in and out of a few meeting with LMC people and can't remember the names now. What was your role ?

(You don't mean Brent Hoberman do you  )

Load balancers, well we had them but not sure about Lastminute's front end at the time as we took the main load.

Ed.


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm 57, former airline pilot (Happily out of that rat race). I now fly a GORGEOUS corporate jet.

My wife bought me the car (TTRQ) after she renegged on the Porsche Boxster S she had promised. She likes the TT better. She is a law professor.

I wear specs.

READY FOR THIS???? I live 5 kms from Germany. Eat your hearts out!


----------



## maddott (May 6, 2002)

Big paper round! ;D-------------------------------------------------Kiddin, I make hydraulic hoses :-/


----------



## GasDoc (May 13, 2002)

surely I'm not the only Dr here?

Well eat your hearts out guys, I get to work for up to 120 hours a week for probably a good deal less than you lot!

Maybe thats why I probably can't really afford the TT

Oh well, you only live once!

BTW - I'm a hospital Dr (critical care) and not one of those light weight GPs who only work 3 day weeks!

No, I'm NOT bitter


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

no you are not the only one!

You working in the critical care means that you save people's lives! You have a very important profession and it is a shame that Tony Blair doesn't recognise this!


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

Financial/Project Manager for an interior fit our company

Not much of a clue about IT

Only glasses i wear are tinted!


----------



## barney4300 (May 7, 2002)

Saved all my Â£1's from selling the Big Issue and now I have my little Moro Blue 225 coupe 2002 spec.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Barney,

Normaly people selling the Big Issue spend the money on lager!! I applaude you for "investing" your money so wisely!!


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

Hi

Yes a computer contractor

I love all gagets ;D

Contact lenses, not classes 

Awaiting delivery of my 225 coupe sometime in the next 2 weeks

JustinP


----------



## ty (Jun 13, 2002)

Yes, MD of software development company, but the car's not mine. It's for my wife, Co Sec of same company and she doesn't wear glasses.

Like GasDoc Moro Blue 225 coupe will be arriving in July (hopefully 22nd) :

Can't wait... Oh and neither can my wife!


----------



## Oldcrow (May 6, 2002)

General Manager, Wheel alignment company.

Erm - i do look after our small network - do I qualify as a IT geek.... I have the glasses...


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Erm..... CCIE Network Engineer Â ;D 
Should be a contractor really, but alas a faithful Â  Â full-time employee and based in the North West...........

Andy


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

What a TTerifically TTalented loTT of people you are.

I'm a system engineer working on military aircraft communications systems for the biggest UK electronics company that's British owned. Sitting in the cockpit of a Tornado F3 (not flying unfortunately) is a thrill ;D, but my drive in a 225 TTC was brill ;D ;D ;D ;D.

I do wear glasses and use PCs (but not good enough to figure out NuTT's Dealer electronic form problems :-/).

Moley


----------



## wendi (May 7, 2002)

I'm a Care Manager (Nurse) for people with learning disabilities. Basically I'm a cross between a Community Nurse and a Social Worker.
Oh and I wear glasses and have a pc to play with until my TT arrives!


----------



## GasDoc (May 13, 2002)

Wendi, can I assume you have a seriously wealthy other half, or are you fiddling the books at work? 

Vlastan, yeah it is a good job but 'saving lives' does tend to wear a bit thin when you're absolutely knackered. Winge winge winge moan moan moan


----------



## wendi (May 7, 2002)

GasDoc, other half's a Social Worker but is helping me a bit!
Just had to give up drinking, eating, breathing etcetera to afford it.
:-*


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> Why nobody writes down what company they work for? Why??
> 
> Are you embarassed about the company you work for or you don't want to give a bad name to your company when we see who you work for?
> 
> A lot of you said you work for a big company!! Interesting information!!!


Ever thought that some companies might get a bit upset if they found out that their employees were spending lots of company time lurking around discussion groups?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Full Time - I work in the busiest stockbrokers in the UK, and i'm Head of Design&Technical Development.

and in my spare time im a TT forum irritent


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

> surely I'm not the only Dr here?
> 
> Well eat your hearts out guys, I get to work for up to 120 hours a week for probably a good deal less than you lot!
> 
> ...


Alright, in response to Vlastan, and bearing in mind the above response, I'll admit it. I work for the BMA - head of the department that ............ negotiates on behalf of all GPs, not fatcat consultants ;D

Best we don't start that debate, Gasdoc....... :-X

At least we have ordered the same spec car, to arrive at the same time


----------



## rich (May 7, 2002)

Well, I don't own a TT anymore but I am a Contractor and property developer.

Rich


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

What's a computer?? Completely clueless about them.


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

russell2002

Any chance of a group buy from PURPLEADULT ;D ;D  

Oh and in response to the 'no naming of companies' - my boss drives an Audi A3 (you might have heard of them) and unfortunately skulks around the forum from time to time.

HENCE I NEVER POST DURING WORKING HOURS AS I AM SOOOOOO BUSY AND AM WORKING HARD ;D ;D ;D 'cough, cough' erm.....erm

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

using the forum even at work is fine if you don't abuse it. I mean we all have work breaks don't we?

And I don't think that our companies monitor all the online forums...there are millions of them...which one would they check?

Finally, we don't use real names but nicknames so can't be traced anyway.

You guys worry too much!!


----------



## russell2002 (May 27, 2002)

Bash the monkey,

A discount is not problem, what sort of products do you think the group would be intretsed in !

Maybe a Superchips engineers outfit, right next to the frenchmaids clothing !

russell2002
http://www.purpleadult.com (adult related sex shop)


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

A chum of mine (typically a Scooby driver  - sad boy-racer and porn surfer) sent me a link to a porn flick where the plot goes something like this:

Man driving along, picks up a bird. She's sooooo greatful she blows him (hmmm.....back to the* 'Help a new Left hand drive Buyer!!!'* thread ;D). They stop and shag each other senseless on the bonnet of the car.

Now you're probably thinking - what's the point of this? well the reason he sent me the link is because the car is a *GREEN AUDI TT R (looks like a 225)!!!* - shame when the car is more interesting than the porn )

Group buy on that one Russell?

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## GasDoc (May 13, 2002)

where's the link then Bash? (for 'research' of course)


----------



## GasDoc (May 13, 2002)

hey, my surgeon gif is working at last!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2002)

Err sorry but gif isn't working...must have flaked out after long working hours 

Ed.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Love the GIF GasDoc... Do you do private work, I like your style ;D


----------



## GasDoc (May 13, 2002)

bloody gif seems a bit tempramental. Any suggestions to make it work all the time?
(sorry, getting a bit off thread)


----------



## Merlin (May 8, 2002)

CAD / IT Consultant and I wear glasses.
Must be looking at too many computer screens!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2002)

I am a Call Centre Supervisor for a large Travel firm - don;t know if I like the job yet as I start on Monday but have been in the Travel Industry for the past 14 years so hopefully will not be too bad.


----------



## andygo (May 8, 2002)

As far as the 'computer' thing and 'gadgets', I am the General Manager of a company that builds and ships out some 30,000 PC's per year, plus loads of gadgets.

A computer - just a damn thing that invents paperwork! Why? Cos it can.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> Finally, we don't use real names but nicknames so can't be traced anyway.


Nickname? I don't use a nickname, just a medical condition  ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> bloody gif seems a bit tempramental. Any suggestions to make it work all the time?
> (sorry, getting a bit off thread)


Move your .gif from geocities into the gallery. For some reason Yahoo screws he connection from time to time. I had the same problem.

Cool gif btw.  ;D


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Director of large Insurance Brokers.

I specialise in insuring high profile sportsmen and teams, against injury.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Edfx, cheers matey, there's at least one .com still around anyway.

hehe


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Copywriter for an international advertising agency. (Though I only have to write in the one language - handy really as the only other language I speak is Geordie.)

I do pretty much the opposite of the doctors here as most of the work I do is for the tobacco industry. :-/


----------



## groganp (May 20, 2002)

Copywriter for the tobacco biz? How about this for a tag line:

"Worried about your pension/old age/incontinence etc? Don't be, just buy more **** and you probably won't make it"

Should be such a hard product to sell (expensive, deadly etc), I guess clever marketing (and addictive additives) helps. And before anyone suggests i'm being pious, I have the occasional puff myself.


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

Cool- Group buys on PORN and CIGS!!! 

Any more for any more?

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Project Development manager(/only person that knows anything about IT in the buliding, although not much!) for the largest privately owned marketer of fuel cards in britain

free petrol  nice one

cheers

james


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2002)

im afraid to admit - spot on aprt from the glasses part


----------



## IanS (May 7, 2002)

I'm a consultant for a small business modelling and computer simulation company.

Whilst I have to write the code to make the simulation models work, the main part of the job is determining what needs to be modelled, which is where my academic background (up to Masters level) in Operational Research and Statictics comes in.

And despite my mother, father and brother all having to wear glasses from their early teens, I am 28 and still have perfect vision, this despite of spending the last 6 years staring at computer screens. Come to think of it my mother, father and brother all have dark hair and I have light hair...

Sorry must go, I've got a birth certificate to look up...


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

System Engineer for a US software company - so yes, IT!
no glasses, even after staring at screens for the last 10 years.
And as for McClarens, the guy that started our company was the one that stacked the F1 in Essex about three years ago!


----------



## wayno (May 7, 2002)

City trader ( equities) for large European Investment Bank. - yes, I wear glasses.

Wayno

p.s. grogie_b - British equity derivatives bank?- no such thing mate!!..unless you call HSBC British?


----------



## Ruffles (May 6, 2002)

Contract killer.

Perfect vision.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If someone put "international drug dealer", "slave smuggler", "contract killer", "spy", porn star", etc as their employment we would all probably lol, but who really knows what lurks behind someones nom de guerre..........


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

<--- data whore consultant


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

is that different to a regular whore consultant? ???

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------

